# noobie woodcarver with a couple of questions



## kjhart0133 (Apr 2, 2009)

Brand new woodcarver here, so please bear with me. I'm making a chess set for a friend of mine and have completed 28 of the 32 pieces on my lathe. Now I have to make the four Knights, which can't be turned so I have to figure out how to carve them. I'm planning to buy a Foredom High Speed Micro Motor Kit to help get me close to the final shape of the Knights. I am also going to buy a set of Saburr Tooth Carbide Burrs.

My questions are:

1. Is this Foredom unit suitable for what I want to do? I plan to go on to more carving projects in the future so it will get additional use.

2. Are the carbide burrs also suitable? Do they leave a rough surface and should I also acquire some finer bits to get me closer to a smooth finish?

3. Do the carbide bits work in both forward and reverse? I can't tell from the website.

4. Any other advice you can give will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Kevin H.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

1. Is this Foredom unit suitable for what I want to do? I plan to go on to more carving projects in the future so it will get additional use.

The Foredom would work fine. Other possibilities would be a Dremel tool and a Foredom Chinese knockoff like http://www.harborfreight.com/flexible-shaft-grinder-and-carver-40432.html and http://www.grizzly.com/products/Flex-Shaft-Grinder/G9928.

2. Are the carbide burrs also suitable? Do they leave a rough surface and should I also acquire some finer bits to get me closer to a smooth finish?

The carbide burrs work very well and leave a nice finish *IF THEY ARE SHARP*.

3. Do the carbide bits work in both forward and reverse? I can't tell from the website.

There are two types of burrs I have encountered, one has machine-cut edges, the other looks like a sandpaper-like surface. The machine-cut type work in one direction only, the "sandpaper" type would work in both directions. I believe this "working in both directions" is a moot point as I have yet to find a hand grinder that worked in reverse though there may be one out there somewhere.

I have used a Dremel tool for 60 years now and I have worn out three or four in that time. I have never used the Foredom type as I always felt the long flexible shaft would be annoying. However many people seem to love them.

Also, if you get a hand grinder that takes 1/8" shaft burrs, get you some printed circuit board (PCB) end mills if you want to do some detailing on small areas. They are cheap and they are very small in various sizes and types. Best found on eBay. Search the term "PCB Drill Bit Set". The tiniest are hair thin and break easily of you are not careful, Go for the somewhat larger ones if you can. These things cut wonderfully!

And another suggestion if you get a Dremel. Luthiers (makers of guitars, violins, and other fretted instruments) need to do some very small inlays and need a very small router. Stewart McDonald Inc. http://www.stewmac.com/Luthier_Tools/Tools_by_Job/Tools_for_Inlay_and_Pearl_Cutting/Precision_Router_Base/Precision_Router_Base.html makes one that ain't cheap but is the best thing since sliced bread! I have it and use it a lot. This router attachment and one of the above mentioned (PCB) end mills make the most fantastic micro router ever made!!!

Planeman


----------



## torpidihummer (Apr 29, 2013)

Kevin, I'm a little late in reading your post, I would highly suggest you go to, 
CANYON STATE DENTAL SUPPLIES, they sell the same power tools that
Foredom sells only much less expensive. They go by the name of, Marathon,
which is the factory's name in South Korea which manufactures Foredom grinders.

l Purchased my unit 10 years ago and it's still going strong!
Oscar


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

South Korea, China . . . . . . sigh! Nothing is made in the USA anymore! : (


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

If you want to buy a new tool why not buy a scroll saw. First turn the base on the lathe then do a compound cut on the block into the horse shape.


----------

